# Promotion = hammer to the chest



## Lefty375 (Sep 2, 2012)

Honestly have no idea how anybody could think this is a good idea...goes way beyond the usual punching after a promotion.

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/us...1/mi-soldier-collapses-after-army-hazing.wwmt


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2012)

I think the whole "tradition" of punching someone when they are promoted is simply juvenile fratboy hazing antics. I can't believe it's still allowed in this day and age.

As for the mallet thing, that fucking 1st SGT needs a reduction in rank. The commander needs to be relived for allowing that abuse.
Just another part of the retarded Army culture that needs burnt down and rebuilt from scratch IMO.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 2, 2012)

What a cockmunching retard.


----------



## Cyberchp (Sep 2, 2012)

I remember my blood wings stuck to my chest bones and the bruise I had on my bicep from my Sgt Stripes.  No excuse or justification for this crap.  o.O


----------



## digrar (Sep 2, 2012)

What are the origins of the practice? That's totally alien to the experience we have down here, ours were more likely to be out on the parade ground, conducted by the Battalion Commander and RSM in front of the whole Company. I don't think I came across a Company Sergeant Major who would be willing to assault a good performing soldier in front of a hundred of his mates.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 2, 2012)

If my CSM punched me after putting a stripe on my arm he'd be taking it back off after I kicked the cunts knee out.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck that.

What is the purpose of it? If I got promoted and the person handing me my rank marking punched me, they'd be getting two back, that's just retarded. Good thing I'll never be promoted


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2012)

It's not just the guy/s promoting you who punch you, it's basically everyone in your unit /CoC who join in.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 2, 2012)

I think it's just an American thing, well except for 'blood wings' but I'd rather take the dudes money at the bar to celebrate the promotion than beat him up.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2012)

pardus said:


> It's not just the guy/s promoting you who punch you, it's basically everyone in your unit /CoC who join in.


That's where the whole thing has spiraled out of control.

It used to be the individual (or two) who put it on would litely tap the rank as a good luck sign, but it has gotten crazy with damn near every one hitting the awardee as hard as they can.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 2, 2012)

pardus said:


> It's not just the guy/s promoting you who punch you, it's basically everyone in your unit /CoC who join in.


 
Well fuck that for a game of soldiers.

That's insane.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 2, 2012)

One person gave me my Blood Wings...  at my request as a sign of respect for him... Yeah, I asked a SGM to punch me in the shest and drive sterling silver into my pectorals....  luckily I was not yet a vampire or werewolf.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 2, 2012)

F#cking crazy hazing ritual. Most of that stuff is a form of bullying!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Sep 2, 2012)

small shit is no big deal.  I had rank pinned as well as my blood stripes.... no issue.  They were good to me in that I drove a stick shift at the time so they went easy on my left leg... with that being said, a freeken mallet/hammer to the chest?  You could fucking kill the guy.  Thats just criminal.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 2, 2012)

It is a stupid tradition, but it is very widespread, even in the "stamp out hazing" phase the Army is currently in.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 2, 2012)

Commotio cordis, anyone?


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2012)

policemedic said:


> Commotio cordis, anyone?


 
I don't know about that, but I know I have to Google some posts now and then.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 2, 2012)

policemedic said:


> Commotio cordis, anyone?


I think I went to school with that guy.

Oh, wait ;)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 2, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> It is a stupid tradition, but it is very widespread, even in the "stamp out hazing" phase the Army is currently in.


The Navy is doing the same thing.  Seems like there's some kind of tradition for everything: promotions, crossing the equator, crossing the int'l date line, crossing both in the same deployment, crossing both at the same time...  I don't yet know to what capacity it still exists but I know most of it is being _labeled _as hazing.  We're constantly told about how hazing is bull shit and is being punished severely but there always seems to be an underlying tone of "until you get out to the fleet and learn otherwise".  Maybe it's all just lip service so Chief can say, I told them not to.  CYA and all that.


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Maybe it's all just lip service so Chief can say, I told them not to. CYA and all that.


 
Most of my "training" pre deployment was "check this box so I can say you are trained". I don't know how many documents Ive signed that essentially say 'I take full responsibility for ....... despite everything else that has and will ever happen'.



policemedic said:


> Commotio cordis, anyone?


 
Exactly what I was thinking, except it was, "That thing where your heart gets fucked up when you get hit, you know what I mean right?"


----------

